# Mirena users -- what is the removal like?



## ~*Trish*~ (Oct 19, 2006)

I am currently about 1 year into my first Mirena, and I have never been very comfortable with it. A lot of the discomfort is psychological about having a "device" inside of me, since insertion was REALLY achy and bad (I have PTSD about medical procedures).

So I am thinking about getting it out, and I want to calm my anxiety about the removal. At this point it seems like a big deal.

Can any of you multiple users tell me about having the Mirena removed? Was it as bad as the insertion or am I fixating on something unrealistic?

Thanks


----------



## Can Dance (Sep 18, 2006)

I am getting mine removed too I think. also wondering the same stuff. watching with interest.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I had mine removed by an ER doctor, when they thought the severe pain in my abdomen was the IUD had perforated my uterus (it turns out it was severe intestinal gas in that lower abdominal region combined with an autonomic dysreflexia episode: not fun!).

Anyway, removal was not painful at all! It just feels a little funny when they are removing it, sorta like a fluttering feeling in your cervix and vagina. Trust me, removal is NOT painful, definetly not painful like insertion (which was like someone was stabbing my cervix when they were putting the device in). I plan on getting another one put in eventually, because I liked the convience factor of it, and its the only BC I can use right now due to the medicine I take and a latex allergy.

Jessie
(single mommy to Angela, 3 years







:and Emma, our angel in heaven







)







:







:





















:







::selective vax:

We are a pro-nursing family!














:







:







:


----------



## ~*Trish*~ (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessie,

Thanks for your reply. It did a lot to ease my mind, and I'm sorry that the situation around it was so painful!


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

Not bad for me. My strings had gone up into the cervix, so he had to use another instrument to get them. It was more uncomfortable than having the strings right there, but not overly so and it was over with quickly


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Just a quick pinch for me- WAAAAY better than going in, and it literally takes a split second.







Bring a pad with you... you'll probably spot.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I've removed a bunch, and women seem to tolerate it waaaaay better than insertion. There's usually no need for extra instruments as needed for insertion, just a speculum and you pull it out. Good luck, mama.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I got mine out yesterday and didn't feel a thing. I didn't spot either. I'm just wondering when I'll start cycling? It's kinda hard to chart without a period. So far I'm checking temp and CF.







:







:







:







:







:







: ( my DD liked this smile!)


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Well to answer the question about the removal process, I agree with the others that you will hardly notice and that it will be out before you expect it...much easier than the insertion.
As for your reasoning to get it out, I dealt with the same issue. I just had the feeling like there was something foreign there and it was weird. I had mine for over 2 1/2 years, all the while worrying about it poking through my uterus and causing infections (although none of that ever happened). The fact is that those things happening are VERY rare, the bad IUD reps are a throw back to the original IUDs (70's). The Mirena is pretty safe and reliable in comparison to other methods (with the exception of FAM). My biggest gripe was the hormonal buildup, I didn't notice any effects at first, but after a year or two I started putting on weight and having crazy psycho thoughts. That is especially something that I would watch out for because the manufacturer and doctors don't mention any crazy hormonal side effects- they market it as "low" hormonal. Most importantly, just listen to your body.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
My biggest gripe was the hormonal buildup, I didn't notice any effects at first, but after a year or two I started putting on weight and having crazy psycho thoughts. That is especially something that I would watch out for because the manufacturer and doctors don't mention any crazy hormonal side effects- they market it as "low" hormonal. Most importantly, just listen to your body.

That's my biggest complaint, too. I was fine for more than 2 years, and it slowly got worse. I've *sorta* balanced myself out with suppliments (Vitex, EPO, among others), but still have a mild *pregnant* feeling all the time (nausea, heartburn, moodiness) and gets worse after ovulation. It's not as severe as it was 6 months ago, but it's still there. I'm trying to talk DH into agreeing to get it removed, but I guess I haven't caught him at the right time.


----------



## allibabble (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
My biggest gripe was the hormonal buildup, I didn't notice any effects at first, but after a year or two I started putting on weight and having crazy psycho thoughts. That is especially something that I would watch out for because the manufacturer and doctors don't mention any crazy hormonal side effects- they market it as "low" hormonal. Most importantly, just listen to your body.

Late to this thread (hope your removal went as smoothly as mine did, OP!), but for anyone else searching for info on the Mirena, I wanted to add a HELL YES to this. Disclaimer: I'm quite sensitive to hormonal b/c -- wasn't in my 20s when I first started on it, but by my early 30s, any kind of Pill made me very moody.

I had the Mirena inserted on 5/19. By 5/26, the mood swings began. By 5/30, I'd had at least two anxiety attacks, complete with dark thoughts. A friend helped talk me down from the second one, and after she did a quick search recommended that I Google "IUD - Depression." Wow. It would appear that I'm not the only one who's had systemic hormone reactions to a device that is *supposedly* local. One comment sent to me (unfortunately, not with research sources) was that within 15 minutes of insertion, progesterone levels have risen in the blood. Within a few days, hormones level out to about the same as taking TWO mini pills per day.

No wonder I was getting loopy.

Mine is out now -- no worse than a usual PAP -- and I'm waiting for the hormones to clear out.


----------



## Savoir Faire (Nov 17, 2007)

My Mirena and I hated each other. I delayed getting it out because insertion was HORRIBLE.

Took all of a second; I think getting a bandaid off has hurt worse!


----------



## jenisttc08 (Apr 30, 2008)

I had my Mirena taken out because it was starting to expel - I felt a little crampy during the whole process, but that was it. Not nearly so bad as insertion, which counts as the single most painful medical experience I've ever had.


----------

